# young cockatiels beak is broken



## ganggang (Nov 16, 2010)

hi one of my young cockatiels upper beak has broken off half way down does anybody know if it will fully grow back


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my hope he/she is alright
How did this happen, i hope somebody comes on and helps you a bit more
im sure you can ring your vet and make an appointment 
he/she must be in pain


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post a pix? I can tell more by looking at it on if it will grow back.

Most times if there is still some beak asherred to the base of the beak it will grow back...BUT, as it grows it will have to be trimmed and shaped to grow properly.


----------



## ganggang (Nov 16, 2010)

the bird is doing great he or she is in no pain it is broken up to the point where it joins the bottom part of the beak so it doesnt have the end of the beak


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like it's just the little tip that broke off. If that's correct, then it should grow back.


----------



## ganggang (Nov 16, 2010)

thank you for the advice i hope to breed this bird in a couple of years its father is pastel face and the mother a pearl obviously the baby is normal colouring i am wondering if i bred it with a whiteface pearl baby what i would get


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can use the virtual breeder on http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Albus' beak is sort of cracked at one spot, like one of our nails when they start to rip off/crack. It's dry, and I was wondering if that was it. It's not broken off or anything, though.

I meant to ask about that.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It depends. It's normal to have some flaking and cracking along the edge of the beak. A long crack running up into the main part of the beak wouldn't be normal.


----------



## Love My Babies (Dec 3, 2010)

I would take the bird to an avian vet just in case. My Beaker II had an accident with a bird toy that was not safe and the top and lower beak were damaged. He is 8 years old now and since that happened when he was baby I have to take him for beak trimming every month. If it is just the tip it may not be bad but it is best to check it out.


----------

